# Who'll be first to identify this model?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I haven't seen many around and the base manufacturer's badge interests me.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I think they did the Medallion on both the VW LT chassis and the Merc chassis but can't be certain.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

philoaks said:


> I think they did the Medallion on both the VW LT chassis and the Merc chassis but can't be certain.


Correct


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We had a Medallion on a VW.
There weren't many of them apparently but we met two other owners, one at a campsite in France and the other is another MHF member.


Chris


----------



## 362bkr (Apr 29, 2013)

just seen one on ebay for sale item 330971110079


----------

